# John Allen's Translation of Calvin's Institutes



## sastark (Jan 3, 2006)

Over the New Year's holiday, I visited a few local used book stores. Among other books I found (such as Boettner's _millennium_) I found a copy of Calvin's Institutes. I was wondering if any one could give me any info on this particular edition.

It is Calvin's Institutes in two volumes (and the two volumes are in a box: very nice looking). Translated by John Allen (who I am unfamiliar with. Anyone know anything about him?) There is also an introductary essay by B. B. Warfield. It was printed by the Presbyterian Board of Christian Education, Westminster Press, but I can't find a copyright date (or any copyright information at all). The title page says it is the seventh English edition. Can anyone provide any info?

Also, at the same bookstore there was an eight volume edition of Schaff's _History of the Christian Church_. They were asking $95. Does any one know if this is a good price? The books were in very good condition, from what I could see.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jan 3, 2006)

If you like comparing editions, or want multiple translations (do you have Battles' or Beveridge?) to see how different men rendered a thought or sentence, then I would get it. If only so you could give it away sometime. That edition, was the version most common in the US before Battles' LCC edition, and before Beveridge reprints (which originals were probably more common in Britain).

The Battles' critical edition includes substantial information in the fore-matter on translation history.


----------

